# White Peacock, Black Spots, Red Cheeks



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Got this in an assorted tank at the LFS. No idea what it is and would love to know. TIA.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll guess that it is a female OB hybrid.

Just guessing for the fun of it...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

AC said:


> I'll guess that it is a female OB hybrid.
> 
> Just guessing for the fun of it...


Good guess I would guess. :wink: OB Peacock (we guess all these are hybrid as OB genes have not been found in any wild Aulonocara.)

Though dunno about being able to sex it. Kind of depends on its size. Unhormoned young males can lack colour too.

All the best James


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

I would also say female OB Peacock. Looks a little stressed and hungry. Hope she fills out in your tank.

How long have you had her?
Do you have a male for her?

I just pick up a couple to hope they breed with my male.

Paul


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks more like a victorian species than a peacock, with the red and yellow how it is. Can't help you with the exact species though.


----------

